# Motor Trend Tests MTM Supercharged Q7 and Throws Our Favorite Audi Site a Mention



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Motor Trend takes a closer look at MTM and their awesome supercharger for the 4.2 under the hood of a Q7 tester. The Q itself is interesting - a silver S-line with blue Alcantara interior, a Brembo 6-piston brake upgrade, trademark MTM wheels and the aforementioned charger setup. MTM may be fairly unknown to some MT readers, but as the Motor Trend blogger writes, it's a usual suspect on the pages of this site. Usual it may be, but you should definitely head on over to MT and check out the writeup along with a selection of original photography.
* Full Story *


----------



## iq7 (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Motor Trend Tests MTM Supercharged Q7 and Throws Our ... ([email protected])*

i want that exhaust set up.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Motor Trend Tests MTM Supercharged Q7 and Throws Our ... (iq7)*


----------

